# Anyone seen this issue ? Paint Chipping off Kanger Subtank



## Sk3tz0 (25/2/16)

I gave my mate my Kangertech Subtank mini and he send me a pic other day of it after he had cleaned it , and the paint has come off on this inside of the tank by the glass pieces. He says he just soaked it in warm water and used paper towels to dry it off. this tank is not even 4 months old.

Curious to know if anyone else has seen/had similiar issue like this.


EDIT: ADDED A PIC

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouder (25/2/16)

Yes, that happens, hence my thread....

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-just-got-really-tired.t19610/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> I gave my mate my Kangertech Subtank mini and he send me a pic other day of it after he had cleaned it , and the paint has come off on this inside of the tank by the glass pieces. He says he just soaked it in warm water and used paper towels to dry it off. this tank is not even 4 months old.
> 
> Curious to know if anyone else has seen/had similiar issue like this.



I never ever buy tanks or mods that are painted or coated ever... Stainless Steel for me no question.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Sk3tz0 (25/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never ever buy tanks or mods that are painted or coated ever... Stainless Steel for me no question.



Yeah i think i'll be doing the same on future tanks,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (25/2/16)

Clouder said:


> Yes, that happens, hence my thread....
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-just-got-really-tired.t19610/


thanks i'll forward on to my friend he can vape paint stripper lol..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (25/2/16)

Have to say @Sk3tz0 after this whole excercise, I left all jooses and I now vape ONLY paint stripper! LOL

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

I will deal with chipped paint for safety reasons. My office is next to the higway, and I would hate to be vaping one day, and the sunlight catches my stainless steel setup, blinds someone and causes an accident. That and black just looks so heavy metal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (25/2/16)

Clouder said:


> Have to say @Sk3tz0 after this whole excercise, I left all jooses and I now vape ONLY paint stripper! LOL


payin the money for a item that fucks out like that after a few clean would make anyone vape paint strippers. especially when u are told by your vendor that the supplier not goin to take the tank back because they never heard of such a thing and i'll just have to scratch the paint off.


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> payin the money for a item that fucks out like that after a few clean would make anyone vape paint strippers. especially when u are told by your vendor that the supplier not goin to take the tank back because they never heard of such a thing and i'll just have to scratch the paint off.


Yeah that response would piss me off no end!


----------



## Clouder (25/2/16)

I strongly believe its not only because of the washing.... the tank itself and the juice gets quite hot sometimes when I do HEAVY vaping and I think that plays a major role... Also, do not scrape the paint off, your tank will look hideous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (25/2/16)

maybe i should tell my mate to look into getting the tank chromed LOL..


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/2/16)

My subtank mini did exactly the same thing, i was lucky as i manged to scratch it off with a toothpick. Now its all nice and shiny ss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/2/16)

This is common with the kangertech tanks, redid my fiance's as well lots of scratching with a nail sorted it out.

That vendor response is BS, these things are famous for paint stripping


----------



## BumbleBee (25/2/16)

The problem isn't limited to the manufacturer, chipped/peeling paint seems to affect a lot of devices. KBoxes and IPVs come to mind. Here is my almost new Crius, the paint just about fell off on it's own, didn't even require hot water. What's even more annoying is that I held out for the white version

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The problem isn't limited to the manufacturer, chipped/peeling paint seems to affect a lot of devices. KBoxes and IPVs come to mind. Here is my almost new Crius, the paint just about fell off on it's own, didn't even require hot water. What's even more annoying is that I held out for the white version
> 
> View attachment 46632



Erg, so it seems it's a thing with painted tanks.
I shall stay clear of coloured tanks going forward, to avoid having go through this


----------



## Khan83 (25/2/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> I gave my mate my Kangertech Subtank mini and he send me a pic other day of it after he had cleaned it , and the paint has come off on this inside of the tank by the glass pieces. He says he just soaked it in warm water and used paper towels to dry it off. this tank is not even 4 months old.
> 
> Curious to know if anyone else has seen/had similiar issue like this.
> 
> ...


Paint chipping on the outside I can understand but on the inside?

The inside of my subtank is the only part that still looks brand new. When I clean the tank I remove the glass & chuck all the components(rba incl) into the same cup & swirl it around with sunlight liquid and hot water . Even with all the pieces of metal hitting each other there's not a single scratch on the inside pillars.

Looking at how the paint is wrinkled in the pic , seems when you mate said he used hot water he meant scalding hot water

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (26/2/16)

Yeah, took the tank back and scratched off the paint.. my mate just needs to get new O rings if he want.


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> I shall stay clear of coloured tanks going forward, to avoid having go through this




thats racist !!!


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

Clouder said:


> I strongly believe its not only because of the washing.... the tank itself and the juice gets quite hot sometimes when I do HEAVY vaping and I think that plays a major role... Also, do not scrape the paint off, your tank will look hideous.


Yeah, there is something else going on here. I have 2 x black subtanks with some serious usage on them, and have had no paint dropping off. I don't ever physically wash them. Vodka soak, water rinse and dry...done. Also both tanks are exclusive to one juice, not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## Alex (26/2/16)

Paint stripper or heat gun will get those suckers looking good again. I agree with @Rob Fisher, raw metal is sexy.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never ever buy tanks or mods that are painted or coated ever... Stainless Steel for me no question.


Same here. Cats at the shop looked at me so funny handing me tanks to look at... Cubis PASS... Toptank PASS... Black subtank PASS... Arctic... How much? Give it. Lol.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Yeah, there is something else going on here. I have 2 x black subtanks with some serious usage on them, and have had no paint dropping off. I don't ever physically wash them. Vodka soak, water rinse and dry...done. Also both tanks are exclusive to one juice, not sure if that makes a difference


Dude. I would never waste vodka like that. Better be Absolut or something worse. If tou cleaned it with Grey Goose... would just be wrong. Man I love good vodka.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

